# ISO guide for brookies on AuSable



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Just like the title says, I’m looking for a guide upper AuSable area.
Would prefer to wade and spin cast (bring my own gear)
I’ve got the bite for searching for brook trout and I have been incredibly unsuccessful on my own so far. I know that particular species is a heavily guarded secret, especially LP. DMs are welcome, if you prefer.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You might be better off looking at Google Maps for road crossings of smaller tribs of the Ausable, where you can go brush-busting on public land. Be careful about gear restrictions. You don't want to throw hardware, or bait in any flies-only water. Brookies love worms.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

A good way to locate streams they are in would be to go out after a good rain and hit as many culverts and bridge crossings over the feeder streams as possible using worms. Catch a brookie and mark it on a map as a stream to bush whack and fish more. You will catch them in places you don't expect.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Solid advice, you guys
Thank you!!!! I’ll start doing some research


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Last general question… if I find a spot and I’m catching creek chubs, and baby perch, is that whole stream a no go? Or do I need to go up/down looking for something else?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I catch Chubs in most Brook Trout streams. Any stream that makes you think, "gee, should I really be wet-wading?," is probably cool enough for Specks.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

To me, Chubs are a sign that the water is warmer and Brookie habitat is not as good as it could be.

So a key accessory for Brookie fishing is a thermometer. And, a map. Actually, lots of maps. You can’t have too many maps for Brook Trout fishing, and Google Maps is one of the least useful. It’s much more like hunting than any other kind of fishing. 

Streams coming out of lakes are usually too warm for Brookies in particular; sometimes for all Trout. Sometimes such streams do cool down via ground water inputs as they get farther from a lake source. 

Brown Trout can handle warmer water than Brookies. But where there are Brown Trout, there are a lot less Brookies. Same for waters that host fish coming in from the Great Lakes. They might still hold Brookies, and occasionally grow a really nice Brookie, but the Brookies have more competition for the resources in the stream. 

As for the Au Sable, I haven’t fished it and don’t plan to. But it is surely in the top 3 most famous Trout waters in Michigan. Famous waters are not always good Brook Trout waters. 

So the solution is to start hunting Brook Trout in the watersheds to the north of the big Au Sable drainage. The further north you go, and after a certain point, the further west you go, the better the Brook Trout fishing gets. Until you find yourself in Wisconsin, where the Brook Trout fishing just ain’t that great again - lakes, everywhere. 

It ain’t rocket appliances. It’s about reading maps, and walking on in there. In most ways, Brook Trout are ridiculously easy to catch, though they easily elude the idjits in the world. But if you can catch Brown Trout without any trouble, it’s the same for Brookies, maybe easier.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

It’s rocket appliances to me Ricky! 

I’ve never chased trout before.. and for some reason, I decided to pick the hardest and most secretive species to locate, to pop my cherry on lol

I like the adventure so far though. Have spent a bit of time so far stumbling around in woods a lot of my friends don’t dare wander alone. 
And taking some amazing pictures and making memories doing it!

Again, all solid advice.. I really appreciate the responses! I need to get up and start scouting. Maybe next weekend. Been burning on 12s and 13s and need to catch up on stuff around the house this weekend


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Any luck locating brookies?


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Fishfighter said:


> Any luck locating brookies?


Just creek chubs and baby perch so far
Found some amazing scenery along the way though! Worth the chase…


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Pretty pictures Clockwise, hang in there it will happen.
mike.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

My opinion- those are nice pics but not Brookie water. For Brookies, I am looking for quick moving water over gravel along with trees and brush hanging over the water to provide shade and cover.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a thermometer in there and see what it says.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

That's the type of water I looks for.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Fishfighter said:


> That's the type of water I looks for.


That helps a lot! Thank you! I have seen a few spots around that area that looked sort of like that.. maybe more clear and shallow, though.
Upstream from where I was.

Let me ask this then: what is good water temp to look for?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They really don't like water much warmer than 65*. Clean, cold, clear streams with gravel, undercut banks, and some sand are perfect Brook Trout streams.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Between 44 to 64 is the preferred temp range. I find the colder edge of that range better.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

Clockwise said:


> Just like the title says, I’m looking for a guide upper AuSable area.
> Would prefer to wade and spin cast (bring my own gear)
> I’ve got the bite for searching for brook trout and I have been incredibly unsuccessful on my own so far. I know that particular species is a heavily guarded secret, especially LP. DMs are welcome, if you prefer.


Once in awhile you will get lucky, but it won't come easy....


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Timothy Barner said:


> Once in awhile you will get lucky, but it won't come easy....
> View attachment 853139


Absolutely beautiful fish!

I did some scouting over the weekend. On a tip I got via DM. I think I’ve got a good idea of where to try to fish this spring.

The plan is: Avoid opening day… maybe for a few weeks. Don’t give away specifics (given)
Respect the property owners, the river, anyone I might run in to out there, and nature.
Respect the rules and regulations. They’re there for a reason.
Don’t be greedy. We are the only ones responsible to make sure resources are sustained.
And enjoy the experience. It is something incredibly spiritual.

Thanks to everyone who has responded to this and DM’d me. I really appreciate it!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Go to the UP Brookies are everywhere.


----------

